# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  On turning 50.....

## thebigguyy1

As I am about to turn 50, I was sitting here thinking and perusing the forum and thought I would add this posting to us "mature" lifters 40 and over.

All i can say is that 40 is definitely not a death sentence and yes, you can still maintain muscle mass and, dare I say, GROW in these years.  :Smilie: 

I have never been one to buckle under and defer to people telling me what i cannot do. I can remember growing up and being so painfully shy because I was a REALLY skinny runt of 119 pounds at 6' tall. I was told that I would "never get but so big...." and for years I really did not try. And one day in my late 20's I said either go for it or just get on with life. Of course that would mean being "average". Not a bad thing, mind you, but you know when you're bitten by the bodybuilding bug, it is not an option.

Below is a transformation pic of myself.



Now as I approach 50, it seems as if the only obstacle I have is myself. And that is as it should be. 

I guess what I am trying to say is that nothing is impossible. If you want to maintain muscle mass, or even fight the good fight and GROW, it is possible. I myself did not start out as a gifted mesomorph (skinny as hell), was not an athlete in high school (quite the contrary I was a bookwork..a geek I would say  :Smilie:  ) and there was no magic potion. just a lot of hard work, supps, research till my eyes bled and I simply just wanted big muscles, even past the age of 50!

So, if you want it, go for it....aas, TRT, HRT, etc etc. Just do the research, homework, listen to your body and YOU REALLY GOTTA WANT IT  :Smilie: 

And with that. drag that 40 plus and midlife bugaboo into the gym and train the hell out of it!  :Smilie: 


Ron IIII----IIII

----------


## kaju

Way to go big guy. keep up the good fight. At our age thats what it is - a fight. but a fight worth while.

----------


## BigBrown1234

Hey Ron you look aswesome at 49..I hope im looking like you at that age... What are your stats?

----------


## xavier_888888

dang! what a transformation big guy.

----------


## jbm

Nice bigguyy

----------


## j4ever41

nice transform bigguy

----------


## thebigguyy1

Thanks all for the comments, you all rock!  :Smilie: 

Well, ticking down towards the end of June and still working on that goal to see just how much size I can put on before then, my 50th! Sounds silly in some respects, but from what I have learned in many many years of lifting is that all those little goals get us closer to our big goals...

Keep lifting and growing out there!

Ron III---III

----------


## MR PHATT ASS

Fantastic size!!!..for 50 or any age really....what age did you start??

----------


## thebigguyy1

Thanks

I started seriously at the age of 29. Before then it was a case of just fooling around with weights, not really having a plan and basically wasting time in the gym. When I did decide to get serious things started to happen, and then I grew and kept growing from 119 pounds to my heaviest of 278.

Normally I try to maintain around 240-250, but right now trying to defy convention and be a massively huge 50 year old, just to see if I can do it!  :Smilie: 

Ron III---III

----------


## paulzane

Fcukin marvelous ..... an inspiration to all!!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## uphjlyy

Thanks for the inspiration, amazing is all I can say.

----------


## mperk

Hey Ron - Thanks for the post - just the kick in the ass I needed today! I'm MUCH younger than you - I won't be 50 until August, but i appreciate the opportunity to learn from an "older guy" hahahahaha. You rock bro - i have so much respect for you and what you have got goin on - not only physically but mentally - you have a hella good attitude! and 'tude is half the battle!!!! i just went to a friend's 50 bday party last week and it was like a wake! These peeps are looking forward to retirement, winding "down" and recovering from their self inflicted injuries ( problems originating from too much time at the computer, too much drinking or packing around 50+ lbs of fat!)

I left so depressed - these were people I played frisbee with in college! To make a long story short - I'm doing my damnedest to be the most massively huge, healthy 50 year old I can be! - even thos my knees did hurt after I did the leg press....(but I got up to 990lbs!)

So thanks Ron! Rock on, dude!

BTW - here's some pics from my younger years - 48 1/2 and 49. I'll take some new ones in a few to celebrate 50!

----------


## thebigguyy1

> Hey Ron - Thanks for the post - just the kick in the ass I needed today! I'm MUCH younger than you - I won't be 50 until August, but i appreciate the opportunity to learn from an "older guy" hahahahaha. You rock bro - i have so much respect for you and what you have got goin on - not only physically but mentally - you have a hella good attitude! and 'tude is half the battle!!!! i just went to a friend's 50 bday party last week and it was like a wake! These peeps are looking forward to retirement, winding "down" and recovering from their self inflicted injuries ( problems originating from too much time at the computer, too much drinking or packing around 50+ lbs of fat!)
> 
> I left so depressed - these were people I played frisbee with in college! To make a long story short - I'm doing my damnedest to be the most massively huge, healthy 50 year old I can be! - even thos my knees did hurt after I did the leg press....(but I got up to 990lbs!)
> 
> So thanks Ron! Rock on, dude!
> 
> BTW - here's some pics from my younger years - 48 1/2 and 49. I'll take some new ones in a few to celebrate 50!


Hey Mperk,

Thanks for the comment! Your response was motivation for me as well.....really stokes up the psyche to push some heavy weights in the gym!

BTW, you got a great physique! And the symmetry and definition are spot on......but then again you are MUCH younger than I am! LOL! Seriously, for 49 your physique kicks the hell out of a lot of 30 somethings and a lot of 20 somethings! That has always been my goal.....never say die. And it is true, it is all in the mindset. I've had my share of people come up with remarks such as "being that big...is it healthy?" or "well, you are getting older so you have to face the reality of what you can do...". To that i politely reply "BULLSHIT!" It's over ONLY when I say it is over, and I plan to lift until I can't lift anymore.  :Smilie: 

And I also know how you feel about watching people that you have known for years that just seem to be falling off into leisure-land and they just let themselves go. It is depressing to see and to witness, but then I tell myself it is a choice that they made. I have heard it before and to a degree I understand about family, responsibilities, blah blah blah, BUT, I also know that you have to make that time investment for yourself, and people in your life just need to understand that..if not, then they get to deal with it. That is all. 

And BTW, I know what you mean about the knees..... I moved over 1100 pounds on the leg press, and all I can say is thank God for knee wraps!

In the meantime, keep pumping and growing, and full speed ahead towards that 50 mark~!! REALLY give them something to talk about.  :Smilie: 

Ron IIII----IIII

----------


## bass

Hey Ron, i am 49 approaching 50, i just started body building (not professionally of course), and looking at your photos gives me so much hope that perhaps one day, maybe one day i can look 1/2 as good as you do, heck even a 1/3 would be great! congratulation on your accomplishment.

----------


## yannick35

That is one sick transformation you look awsome, massive has hell and you really dont look your age. I just turned 37 myself June 21th and i do feel that has you get older its a bit easier to put on mass.

You know what i am victim to of many critisism, i really enjoy mixed martial arts and would love to train like they do , but most people say that i am not 20 anymore, that just makes me mad.

Threads like this are pure inspiration for everyone that is getting older and still wants to train and also look good.

Once again congratulation on some amazing results.

----------


## thebigguyy1

Thanks for the great positive comments!

I just turned 50 on June 28th, and you know something? The Earth did not swallow me up, and I am still pounding away in the gym. In fact, I had THE BEST workout I could have ever had! Got home and measured a 20.5 inch bicep....felt GREAT for an old man too! LOL!

To all, keep lifting and pumping! It is the BEST thing you can do for yourself, whether you are 20, 30, 40 50 or beyond. And NEVER EVER let someone tell you that it is not possible "at your age". B.S.! The only true limits are the one's that you put on yourself and in your mind.

Age IS truly just a number!

Now, off to move some more weight! YEAH!  :Smilie: 

Ron III---III

----------


## thebigguyy1

> Hey Ron - Thanks for the post - just the kick in the ass I needed today! I'm MUCH younger than you - I won't be 50 until August, but i appreciate the opportunity to learn from an "older guy" hahahahaha. You rock bro - i have so much respect for you and what you have got goin on - not only physically but mentally - you have a hella good attitude! and 'tude is half the battle!!!! i just went to a friend's 50 bday party last week and it was like a wake! These peeps are looking forward to retirement, winding "down" and recovering from their self inflicted injuries ( problems originating from too much time at the computer, too much drinking or packing around 50+ lbs of fat!)
> 
> I left so depressed - these were people I played frisbee with in college! To make a long story short - I'm doing my damnedest to be the most massively huge, healthy 50 year old I can be! - even thos my knees did hurt after I did the leg press....(but I got up to 990lbs!)
> 
> So thanks Ron! Rock on, dude!
> 
> BTW - here's some pics from my younger years - 48 1/2 and 49. I'll take some new ones in a few to celebrate 50!


Hey Mperk!

Still hanging in there? I hope so! 

I just hit the 50 mark yesterday, and I gotta tell you the view from here isn't half bad!  :Smilie:  And still tearing it up in the gym!

Keep lifting and growing, bro! And yes, watch the knees.....become one with the knee wraps.... I know I do! 

Ron III---III

----------


## JimInAK

Damn... maybe it's not too late for me.

Thanks for the inspiration !!!

----------


## fummins

You are a brute Ron! Keep posting up for the bros. I myself turn 51 in September and am in better shape than ever, better symmetry, leaner, and more definition. Its amazing what Test and a clean diet can do for a guy,not to mention a little HGH!

----------


## thebigguyy1

Thanks all!

Well, I turned 50 on June 28th, stepped on the scale and saw 262 pounds and still hitting the gym with a vengeance!

Stats about the same and looking a little more blown up.....all in all a happy 50 year old here!  :Smilie: 

Keep pumping and growing everyone!

Ron IIII---IIII

----------


## therecanonlybe1

they should put those pics on a poster..this before and after crack!!!

----------


## glover

Way to go Ron. You are definately huge!! Keep up the good work and keep us posted on your progress!! Oh and Happy B'day.

----------


## thebigguyy1

> Way to go Ron. You are definately huge!! Keep up the good work and keep us posted on your progress!! Oh and Happy B'day.


Thanks Glover, very much appreciated! And yes, I'll lift until I can't lift no more!  :Smilie: 

Ron III---III

----------


## Tarheel

Ron,

Freakin unbelievable! I just turned 40 and feel the rigors of my workout more than I did when I was 25. You inspire me to keep pushing hard in the gym and keep focus on my short and long term goals. Thanks again bro!

----------


## thebigguyy1

> Ron,
> 
> Freakin unbelievable! I just turned 40 and feel the rigors of my workout more than I did when I was 25. You inspire me to keep pushing hard in the gym and keep focus on my short and long term goals. Thanks again bro!


And thank you! Posts like yours help to also keep me motivated and pushing hard in the gym.

Keep knocking it dead in the gym, bro! You're doing great, and at 40 it just gets better and better when you hit them weights!  :Smilie: 

Ron III---III

----------


## Tigershark

Great transformation. You are an inspiration of what hard work and dedication can lead to.

----------

